# key programming link?



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

2001 e38... anyone have any info on how to program a key remote...(remote that is part of the key).This is a master key with the lock ,unlock and trunk release features.
Thank you


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Re-initialize keys, or key/car memory?

How to re-initialize your keys:
Page 168-169 of the 1999 E38 Owner's Manual

For key memory and car memory, the dealer has to program it.








(Pic from BMWTips.com)


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

what about a 2001 model any help there...my keys are different than what you linked to me
Thanks so far


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

No difference.

Do you have a diamond shaped key? Re-chargeable, non-replaceable battery type and has 3 buttons: 1) unlock 2) lock 3) open trunk 
The lock or center button has the BMW roundel. 
_
1) Get in and close all doors.

2) Turn on the ingition and turn off quickly.

3) Remove the 1st key.

4) Hold the key up near your left shoulder (this is so it is closer to the remote reciever antenna - someone else suggested this as well)

5) Hold down the unlock button (which is button 1 on my key) and press the lock button 3 times (center button on my key). Release the unlock button and the doors lock which confirms the operation.

6) Quickly repeat steps 4 & 5 for key #2 etc. _

Is that the "programming" you are asking about?


----------

